# massage courses



## Ross_and_Fiona (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi - we are looking for advice on massage courses and hope you may be able to help!

We have a holiday let business in Spain and we would like to offer massages to our guests. We both have no experience in this so we are looking for your advice to find the right course to get us started 

To practice massage in Spain and get insurance, is it mandatory to have completed a course that is certified? I have seen ITEC certified courses or are there others I should look for? (BTEC, VTCT, City & Guilds).

For our first course, I think we would like to do something intensive. I found these courses in Southern Spain and wonder if these would be suitable?
* naturaclass.net/en/our_courses/online-intensive-courses

* spanishmassageandbeautycourses.training/holistic-massage-training-courses-in-yorkshire/3-day-aromatherapy-massage-practitioner-diploma-course-with-a-p-in-spain

* naturaltherapystudio.co.uk/pages/massage-amp-holistic-courses-spain/body-massage-therapy.php

If anyone has recommendations of courses in Spain or elsewhere in Europe please let us know.

Thank you!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

According to the EU database of regulated professions, masseur is not regulated in Spain.

https://ec.europa.eu/growth/tools-databases/regprof/index.cfm


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I love a good massage and I've been on the receiving end at spas and hammams all over Andalucia. I've never seen any professional qualifications displayed, and the level of expertise varies considerably. But these are advertised as "relaxation" rather than therapeutic. So as long as you aren't passing yourselves off as physiotherapists I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

To the OP. Once you have passed your courses and know what you are doing, my back is killing me.


----------



## Ross_and_Fiona (Mar 28, 2016)

Overandout said:


> According to the EU database of regulated professions, masseur is not regulated in Spain.
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/growth/tools-databases/regprof/index.cfm


Thanks Overandout, I had a look at the website and it seems it's not regulated in the uk either. Surprising


----------



## Ross_and_Fiona (Mar 28, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> I love a good massage and I've been on the receiving end at spas and hammams all over Andalucia. I've never seen any professional qualifications displayed, and the level of expertise varies considerably. But these are advertised as "relaxation" rather than therapeutic. So as long as you aren't passing yourselves off as physiotherapists I'm sure you'll be fine.


Thanks Alcalaina, thats good to know


----------



## Ross_and_Fiona (Mar 28, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> To the OP. Once you have passed your courses and know what you are doing, my back is killing me.


Haha! no problem, we'll let you know


----------

